# Bull Shark 04/09/14



## sharkwrangler (Sep 29, 2013)

I got over to Pensacola Beach yesterday and waited for all the tourist to leave. About 30 mins before sundown and the beach was clear, I yaked out a plate size stingray about 400 yards. After 2.5 hours, no action. Then out of nowhere, the clicker on my 14/0 goes off for about 2 seconds. Was it Spanish or wave action, I don't know, but it was enough to keep me from being complacent. Another hour passes and nothing. About 10:30 pm, some short clicks start going off again. Now I'm thinking, is the current moving my 15 lb breakaway rock? Then it starts...slow steady clicks turn into a screaming clicker! I threw my reel in freespool and tightened the drag. After about 15 seconds of letting him eat, I engaged the reel and took off towards the dunes until I felt it stick! It was pretty easy pulling and reeling until I got him over the second sandbar about 75 yards out, then he decided he didn't want to be beached. Luckily, some tourist from Augusta,GA showed up. They started freaking since they had never seen anything like that and one guy was able to hold my rod while applying pressure long enough for me to tail rope the shark. The shark was way too heavy to pull up by myself since by now my arms felt like jello and the tourist were having no part of that rope. Luckily, the surf was about 2 ft right at the shore line to help me move this fish.
After a few pic's and dehooking, I grabbed the sharks tail and pulled him through the surf and got him going back south again while watching his dorsal fade away through the moonlight.


----------



## oysterman (Jan 23, 2012)

Edit


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

Nice fish! Glad Matt and I weren't the only guys to beach some toothy critter's last night!


----------



## Chris Gatorfan (Apr 8, 2012)

You most have been right down the beach from us or on the other side of the pier. We did good last night with 4 sharks landed before 1 am. and anothe 3 sharks lost due to the hooks popping out. Sharks were on fire yesterday.


----------



## Fisherdad1 (Oct 4, 2007)

oysterman said:


> I don't know who looks meaner you or that bull shark, awsome job!


:laughing: Funny. I was thinking that exact same thing when i looked at the second picture. The way the light is reflecting off your eyes, the hood and the headband / head lamp. You look like a shark riding son of Neptune come to claim the souls of shipwrecked sailors.


----------



## sharkwrangler (Sep 29, 2013)

Chris Gatorfan said:


> You most have been right down the beach from us or on the other side of the pier. We did good last night with 4 sharks landed before 1 am. and anothe 3 sharks lost due to the hooks popping out. Sharks were on fire yesterday.



Yeah, I was just down the road at CBB. Congrats on your catch!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sharkwrangler (Sep 29, 2013)

Fisherdad1 said:


> :laughing: Funny. I was thinking that exact same thing when i looked at the second picture. The way the light is reflecting off your eyes, the hood and the headband / head lamp. You look like a shark riding son of Neptune come to claim the souls of shipwrecked sailors.



Hahaha!!! Now that's funny!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TeaSea (Sep 28, 2013)

Nice report. Now about your Avatar....It always make me cringe to think the butt of that rod is going to slip and ..well.. you know...


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

I'm glad to hear the sharks are starting to move back in!


----------



## foreverfishing (Nov 30, 2012)

nice bull man!!! been wondering when they were gonna get back!!


----------



## sharkwrangler (Sep 29, 2013)

foreverfishing said:


> nice bull man!!! been wondering when they were gonna get back!!



Thanks Matt!! Are you going to try and go with us Saturday?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

foreverfishing said:


> nice bull man!!! been wondering when they were gonna get back!!


Took them long enough. Shark vacation is over. It's time to land a 10'+.


----------



## Ugly 1 (Feb 8, 2013)

Good job Pat, nice fat bull!! Cya Saturday! UGLY


----------



## UTGrad (Feb 23, 2014)

Huge congrats! I stick with the small sharks within casting range of the beach lol


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

UTGrad said:


> Huge congrats! I stick with the small sharks within casting range of the beach lol


Come on out Saturday. I'll bring the 9/0 for ya


----------



## UTGrad (Feb 23, 2014)

Justin618 said:


> Come on out Saturday. I'll bring the 9/0 for ya


 lol I would except I live in Nashville. That would be a 7.5 hour drive for a weekend trip.


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

UTGrad said:


> lol I would except I live in Nashville. That would be a 7.5 hour drive for a weekend trip.



7.5hrs ain't nothing man. You can do that in your sleep (please dont). Well when you're in town you're more than welcome to come out. If no big reel you're more than welcome to use my 9/0 and get you on a shark.


----------



## Shark Hunter (Apr 17, 2014)

*Nice Bull!*

Congrats on that Big Bull! :blink:


----------



## sharkwrangler (Sep 29, 2013)

Shark Hunter said:


> Congrats on that Big Bull! :blink:


Thank you!


----------

